# Looking for Free Software to view .dst files



## lknprints (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I'm looking for some software to send to a client that has a ton of .dst files and just wants to see what they look like. Does anyone know of any such software. 

Again, we don't need to alter the files, change formats or anything else. They just want to see what is in their .dst files.

Thanks,

BB


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

lknprints said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm looking for some software to send to a client that has a ton of .dst files and just wants to see what they look like. Does anyone know of any such software.
> 
> ...


Checkout Wilcom Truesizer
Works well with various formats


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's the link: Wilcom TrueSizer

Although I would think it would be easier for you to just create pdf's of the files and send those?


----------



## lknprints (Feb 14, 2012)

It's not easier when the client has 100's to sort through.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm sure you know what you're doing, but someone is wasting someone else's time if a customer wants to sort through 100's of designs when you're not set up to do that. 

In cases like this, the more choices you offer a customer the greater the possibility they'll make no decision at all.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Send him a DST file, and a way to look at it, and he can take it to ANYONE, ANYWHERE with a machine to stitch it out. If all he wants to do is see what his designs look like then all he needs are the images of his designs in jpg or pdf. Be careful!


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

My Editor Free embroidery software

click on open file, then select location of files, then click on the browse button. This will show you icons of the embroidery for easy browsing.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

SWF has an android app for viewing DST files...


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is the Website for ware program download. Please link the website and finish the register, then you will get the free program provided by Wilcome Company. Please check. Hope it work. 

http://www.embroiderystartup.com/FreeStuff/WilcomTrueSizer/tabid/203/Default.aspx​


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Alison hit it on the head. Why would you want to give your customer your 'source code'. It would be like Coca Cola sending you their top secret formula just so you can taste test their product.


----------

